# Brie. Rind or no rind



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"The rind is, in fact, a white mold called Penicillium candidum, which cheesemakers inoculate the cheese with. This edible mold blooms on the outside of the paste and is then patted down, over and over again, to form the rind. This process gives Brie its distinctive taste." Nov 5, 2018
Can You Eat The Rind On Brie? | Président - President Cheese
presidentcheese.com › news › can-you-eat-the-rind-on-


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This was funny in that article -

"What if I Don’t Like It?
That’s okay, but be aware it is bad manners to scoop out the inside and leave the rind on the board because it skews the ratio of rind to cheese for anyone who may want to enjoy the cheese after you. Thus, if you’re not a fan of the rind, take both elements onto your own plate and separate them there."


 I'm sure someone does that! People just don't know what to do sometimes. I was sitting with a friend in the dining room on a cruise in Italy, and she was just lost as to how to eat. Like using extra utensils. . . etc. It really surprised me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My friend in Switzerland said it’s poor manners to take the “tip” which is the prime piece.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

. . . . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

3 Ways to Cut Brie - wikiHow


Brie is a familiar sight on most cheese boards. Its creamy texture, buttery flavor, and tender rind are a great contrast to sharp or firm cheeses. If you're hesitant about digging into the wedge or disc, try your best to cut small pieces...




www.wikihow.com





. . . . .


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Depends on how it's served and the quality of the cheese. I usually do eat it, though. 

I sometimes make a brie and camembert Mac & cheese, and the rinds come off to make that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Always eat the rind...Did you ever eat baked brie?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Always eat the rind...Did you ever eat baked brie?


I’ve heard its delicious wrapped in Puff pastry but never dit it. Maybe I’ll try it with this. Is that how you baked it?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Joeywhat said:


> Depends on how it's served and the quality of the cheese. I usually do eat it, though.
> 
> I sometimes make a brie and camembert Mac & cheese, and the rinds come off to make that.


that sounds like elegant mac & cheese.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I like the rind the best.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I’ve heard its delicious wrapped in Puff pastry but never dit it. Maybe I’ll try it with this. Is that how you baked it?


I do it in pillsbury crescent rolls ( the kind in the tube) roll and spread it out into one big piece, then coat your brie all over (leave rind on) with a thin coat of your favorite preserves...apricot or orange marmalade or fig preserves works well. Last one I did with
mango, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper preserves. 

Then wrap the entire cheese in the crescent roll bake @ 350* ( according to the directions on the Pillsbury tube ) until it gets nice and brown. It’s damn delicious!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I do it in pillsbury crescent rolls ( the kind in the tube) roll and spread it out into one big piece, then coat your brie all over (leave rind on) with a thin coat of your favorite preserves...apricot or orange marmalade or fig preserves works well. Last one I did with
> mango, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper preserves.
> 
> Then wrap the entire cheese in the crescent roll bake @ 350* ( according to the directions on the Pillsbury tube ) until it gets nice and brown. It’s damn delicious!


 Thanks. Great idea I really didn’t want to buy puff pastry because I didn’t know how I‘d use the rest of it because I’m not gonna have time to cook for a while. The crescent roll idea is perfect


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

My wife doesn't like the rind, but I'm OK eating it. Assume we're talking about the edge rind—the curved part—not the top and bottom of the slab.

For baked brie, you can just get one of those frozen pie crusts, and a round of brie. Thaw, unroll, stick the brie in the middle, fold up the edges of the crust, and flip over onto a pan. For a nice contrast you can also include some jam, like raspberry or apricot. Some folk like the jam inside, others on top.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> My wife doesn't like the rind, but I'm OK eating it. Assume we're talking about the edge rind—the curved part—not the top and bottom of the slab.
> 
> For baked brie, you can just get one of those frozen pie crusts, and a round of brie. Thaw, unroll, stick the brie in the middle, fold up the edges of the crust, and flip over onto a pan. For a nice contrast you can also include some jam, like raspberry or apricot. Some folk like the jam inside, others on top.


That’s even better this time. I’ll do Crescent rolls next time. I have one leftover pie crust from the holidays. All our favorite pies are 2 crust so I couldn’t decide what to do with this single crust.

How does this work if there are leftovers?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> That’s even better this time. I’ll do Crescent rolls next time. I have one leftover pie crust from the holidays. All our favorite pies are 2 crust so I couldn’t decide what to do with this single crust.
> 
> How does this work if there are leftovers?


Heat it up in the micro on setting 6 or 7.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I always eat the rind. Sides, top and bottom. Just as good as the inside.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Heat it up in the micro on setting 6 or 7.


Or just warm up again in the toaster oven. It oozes out a little, but who cares? It's still tasty AF.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Or just warm up again in the toaster oven. It oozes out a little, but who cares? It's still tasty AF.


wish I had a toaster oven. No counter space.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Then use the microwave.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Or the oven oven!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not the most appealing looking but it was tasty. By the time the pie crust baked the Brie oozed out. But worth trying again.

thanks for all your help.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that a chicken breast?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

^^  

Startingover, I assume you used a brie _wedge_, and not a round?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> ^^
> 
> Startingover, I assume you used a brie _wedge_, and not a round?


Yes. Why? Was I supposed to use a round ? Never heard of a round. I didn't see a round at the store but if a round is sealed by rind it makes sense it wouldn’t ooze out. I'll look for rounds next time I get to Trader Joe’s.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Round:








Not sure if I've ever seen rounds at TJ's but you can definitely get them at regular grocery stores.

Oh, another option I just remembered if the pie crust leaks too much. You can use butter-brushed phyllo dough to wrap the brie wedge. Make sure the wrapped edges are on the bottom so the weight of the cheese keeps them from separating. Phyllo is perhaps not as convenient as the pie crust, but probably has more structural integrity.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually, a chicken breast, stuffed with Brie and covered with pastry sounds good. Even with apricot preserves. . .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Round:
> View attachment 639674
> 
> Not sure if I've ever seen rounds at TJ's but you can definitely get them at regular grocery stores.
> ...


AHA. Good thing I practiced first at home for myself! you know I may have seen those rounds, I just didn’t pay any attention to them. Even Gloppy it tasted good but it was very rich.

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover, check your Walmart for Brie rounds.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/President-Brie-Soft-Ripened-Cheese-8-oz/10293707


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Startingover, check your Walmart for Brie rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/President-Brie-Soft-Ripened-Cheese-8-oz/10293707


ok, I will. Thanks


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, since they're inside a "box," if you don't look at the box too carefully you may not realize it's brie unless you already know.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Yeah, since they're inside a "box," if you don't look at the box too carefully you may not realize it's brie unless you already know.


exactly!


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Of course you eat the rind. All of it!

In France, they also don't spread it, even if it's really ripe and oozy. They just cut slices and put them on a baguette. Ripe brie and a fresh, _real_ French baguette (which is nearly impossible to fine anywhere outside of France) is one definition of heaven. There are others, but they have to do with chocolate.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

snic said:


> Of course you eat the rind. All of it!
> 
> In France, they also don't spread it, even if it's really ripe and oozy. They just cut slices and put them on a baguette. Ripe brie and a fresh, _real_ French baguette (which is nearly impossible to fine anywhere outside of France) is one definition of heaven. There are others, but they have to do with chocolate.


That sounds so lovely. I was there many yrs ago. All that good food and didn’t notice any chubby people. No doubt moderation. I just ordered Belgium Truffles for one of my kids up north, for Valentines Day. I had some recently. Small drops that melt in your mouth. I would have ordered French ones if I'd seen them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The truffle mushrooms melt in your mouth?  Good with Brie





__





How to discover mushrooms in the Ardennes? | Ardennes-étape


Going mushroom picking in the Ardennes is a great idea for nature and gastronomy lovers.




en.ardennes-etape.be


----------

